# E-assist for a Bacchetta Giro ATT 20



## Aushiker (13 Mar 2014)

Hi

I am throwing around some ideas on e-bikes and one of the options is trying to re-try my Bacchetta Giro ATT 20 but with e-assist. The alternative is get a diamond frame e-bike off the shelf, e.g., something like a Bergamont E-line CMGN which I can purchase locally for AU$4,500.

The bike will be used as a dedicated commuter, my commute is 84 km round trip with around 300 metres of climbing each way but the big killer is that the ride home is into coastal headwinds which are often around the 50 km/h range. Also the ride to work is often into a strong cross wind so not to many goals kicked most days.

Anyway I am considering a Bafang BBS02 kit based on comments at Endless Sphere but what I would like is any feedback from owners who had done a conversion on a Bacchetta Giro 20 or other SWB bikes. I am aware of the various threads on trikes but I haven't found much on SWB conversions.

One thing that is worrying me or two things are and they are:

(1) Mounting the battery idea. Not keen on the rack approach as I don't want to add more weight to the rear wheel;
(2) Single crank sufficient or can these be run with a triple?

Oh one last thing is I am in Australia where we are legally restricted to 250 w motors but I think I would be okay with a 350 w motor .

Also if anyone has recommendations on a supplier that would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2014)

Electric wheelchair motors & batterries?


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Mar 2014)

Get the Tonaro Bighit.

I have owned the Tonaro Enduro for 3 years and it has been faultless. The furthest I have ridden on one trip is 60km but there was still power left in the battery.

84km is a big ask for any electric bike I think, but I am not sure. The solution would to be to buy an extra charging unit ( not battery), and leave it at work so you can charge up again when you arrive.

The good thing with this motor is that it call still be pedaled easily without power.

http://www.tonaro.com.au/

Here is a clip of my partner riding my Enduro without power.


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RXTFHMKJMHE

It's an excellent bike. Jannie has the compy and uses it all the year round. I use Ortleib pannier bags on the Enduro.





I hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Aushiker (22 Jul 2014)

At long last the conversion is complete. I really have nothing more to do to the bike other than building a programming cable to allow me to program the Bafang BBS01 and to maybe add a watt meter. I haven't been able to ride it much due to injuries, holidays and now illness  but what riding I have done does suggest some tweaking of the motor would be worth if. Overall I am happy with the conversion and the ride experience. I have fully documented the build on my blog here for those interested.







Andrew


----------



## neil earley (24 Jul 2014)

Well done nice job , cant wait to read your blog bet it was a labour of love. Hope you feeling better soon and a video of your ride would be appreciated.


----------

